# Special Blend jackets - are they good? warm?



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I own a Circa and it's just a shell, but made roomy for it's size to allow you to wear layers underneath. It's kept me dry and not torn to shreds so far so I'd buy more stuff from them. If you're looking for a slim-fit jacket though I'd look for something else.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got a Control jacket. Special Blend Control Snowboard Jacket Black Check Splash | on Sale at TightBoards.com I've got no complaints about it. Kept me dry so I was able to stay warm. With my SB plants the snap in powder skirt worked great. I'm upgrading to Burton Goretex this year but that is mostly because I want more water proof pants. My Jacket is still great.

5'8" at 180lbs and a size large. http://home.earthlink.net/~zymurgyjwt/snowboarding-gear.jpg


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> I own a Circa and it's just a shell, but made roomy for it's size to allow you to wear layers underneath. It's kept me dry and not torn to shreds so far so I'd buy more stuff from them. If you're looking for a slim-fit jacket though I'd look for something else.


So it doesn't have any polyester lining at all??



john doe said:


> I've got a Control jacket. Special Blend Control Snowboard Jacket Black Check Splash | on Sale at TightBoards.com I've got no complaints about it. Kept me dry so I was able to stay warm. With my SB plants the snap in powder skirt worked great. I'm upgrading to Burton Goretex this year but that is mostly because I want more water proof pants. My Jacket is still great.
> 
> 5'8" at 180lbs and a size large. http://home.earthlink.net/~zymurgyjwt/snowboarding-gear.jpg


It looks nice. DOes it have polyester lining?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I find the Special Blend to be roomier than my 686, and warmer (when the 686 liner is out).

Pros:

- Wrist gators
- goretex
- interesting pockets and pass retractors and stuff
- Lots of room.

Cons:

- Zipper can't be opened from the bottom.
- Hood isn't removable.
- Pocket flaps are difficult to deal with.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just picked up the Special Blend Fist Revolver Slim Fit Jacket and Annex Freedom Fit pants. Quality seems to be really good for the price.


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

I ended up buying this one - Special Blend Utility Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com for $87. I hope it doesn't fit too big..... I'm a size M and ordered size M.... all reviews say they had to order a size down, but I don't think that sounds right. I'm 6'0", 165lbs, 38-40R chest and I have long arms.


----------

